# What Time of Day to Dive



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys...I am headed to the Mass tomorrow (sunday the 13th) to do a dive. I know the current rips through there, so I figured you guys would know exactly what time to drop anchor for the best dive. Thanks:usaflag


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You should have called the local dive shop and found out when high tide is. The best time to dive is about an hour before the tide starts running out at full bore.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Slack water on the Mass tomorrow will be around 8:45 in the morning







.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks sealark...hopefully the vis will be good


----------

